# RE: Main and MF Salmon Private Boaters



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Main and MF Salmon Private Boaters*

A close personal friend has started a trip shopping/packing operation. If you are planning a trip on the MF or Main Salmon, or any of the areas other rivers contact Salmon River Food Packs Home for all your food needs.

Breann W. is an experienced boatwoman and river guide, and hiring her makes the logistics of one of these trips unfathomably easier. Please check out her website and share it with other private boaters who may be tripping in the Salmon, Idaho area.

See you on the River!


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

Full service food packing for private boaters on the Main and Middle Fork of the Salmon River.

We do custom food packs for private boaters on the Main Salmon River and Middle Fork of the Salmon River. 

We have 3 great menu options for you to choose from. Whether this is your first river trip or you're a long-time boater, we'll take care of your food packing needs.

At Salmon River Food Packs, we understand that river time is vacation time. We'll make the process of planning food for an entire trip as painless as possible, at a reasonable and affordable price.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

MC,
Will you be renting groovers and handling disposal like the Outfitters do on the Grand. Sure would like to see someone take that on...


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

That won't be a part of what Breann does, but if that's something that anyone is interested in check out Blackadar Boating Blackadar Boating. And I will personally scrub your shit out of the groover with a short-handled brush. Blackadar Boating also handles shuttles.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

Forgot to post website @ Home


----------

